#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for Daljeet Singh: Readding already uploaded stuff!

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Post: JAVA project  Practical_Aircraft_Position
User: Daljeet Singh
Infraction: Readding already uploaded stuff!
Points: 2

Administrative Note:


> SPAM



Message to User:


> Hi Daljeet
> 
> We really appreacite your adding of content to FaaDoOEngineers
> 
> But, kindly refrain from adding, infact readding content that is already there in the website.
> 
> Please take care in future.



Original Post: 


> project








  Similar Threads: i want these books urgently plz get it uploaded.... Need some stuff..!!!! Infraction for vkscool: Copyrighted Stuff Not Allowed

----------

